# Waldorf (Rudolf Steiner) school?



## julieanddavid (Aug 15, 2008)

We are thinking of moving to Nicosia, and are very interested in Waldorf education. I have not found a formal Waldorf school in Cyprus, but does anyone know of any informal playgroups or initiatives?

Thanks!


----------



## natemullins (Jan 16, 2009)

JulieandDavid -

I don't know of any such groups, but we are looking at possibly relocating to Cyprus. Two of our children are in a Waldorf school in the US, and we would like to continue that sort of education. We would be very interested in getting in touch with like-minded families if we end up in the area.

Nate


----------



## Angelika (Oct 28, 2009)

natemullins said:


> JulieandDavid -
> 
> I don't know of any such groups, but we are looking at possibly relocating to Cyprus. Two of our children are in a Waldorf school in the US, and we would like to continue that sort of education. We would be very interested in getting in touch with like-minded families if we end up in the area.
> 
> Nate


The closer you can get is Montessori.


----------

